# AFI



## Hoeks (Oct 18, 2005)

Ok Nota, I know I asked you before but this time I really do apply.

I am looking for ANY hints, tips, help for my application

Main question: how important are grades ( I got like 3.75 at NYU...soso grades) and should I just send them my DP reel? What about directors reel if I apply to cinematography?

Thank you very much, 

Kris


----------



## Hoeks (Oct 18, 2005)

by the way, I also apply to USC grad, any help there would be greatly appreciated ( I HATE USC because of their GRE requirements...)


----------

